# Well worth the wait.



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

Ive been looking for 3years for the right S4. The wait is over, the fun begins.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome to the club. How are you liking yours I've had one for years and love it more everyday! my friends don't get it i just tell them you have to own one to understand haha


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

S4orceaudi said:


> Welcome to the club. How are you liking yours I've had one for years and love it more everyday! my friends don't get it i just tell them you have to own one to understand haha


 I have been a VAG fan/owner for the last 22 years. My dad had a '86 4Kq. 

My neighbor had a '94 S4 and got me "infected" with the bug.  

Four years ago I picked up my first Audi.('95 90Q) Needed mo go. :banghead: 

I hate driving any with out AWD. When I found this one, I could not pass it up. :laugh:


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

Found mine after 6 months, in New Zealand. Love it. 

All stock - Euro bumpers, HP2 brakes.


----------

